# (April Fool's) Bell Boom Week #2 is here!



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2019)

*April 2nd update: This was an April Fool's Day prank and there is no actual Bell Boom Week now, especially one with bell stealing! Click here to see who stole or protected their own bells the most.*


*Bell Boom Week
April 1st, 2019 - April 7th, 2019*






​
Hello everyone and welcome to our second Bell Boom Week! Due to technical difficulties during our first Bell Boom Week, we decided to bring the event back as soon possible! 

This week's perks are...


Forum Wide Bell Bonus
Bells in The Basement
Bell Boom Lottery
Stealing Bells
Bell Giveaway

*Forum Wide Bell Bonus*

It's a big Bell Bonanza on The Bell Tree this week -- bells are raining everywhere! Posting in boards that give bells will earn different than the usual amount during the week.





*Bells in The Basement*

For far too long, we have been turning a blind eye to the hard work of posters in The Basement. For this Bell Boom Week, this will be fixed and bells can now be earned in the board. We hope that the quality content in The Basement is finally properly rewarded!

*
Bell Boom Lottery*

The lottery is back and better than ever! Our highly trained scientists have worked double shifts to make sure the lottery system is running as expected this time. There won't be any need to worry about spending your bells on tickets this time!




*Click here to check out the limited-time Bell Boom Lottery in the Shop.* Once again, it costs just 5 Bells to enter. However, this time prizes range from 100 Bells to 5000 Bells! Good luck everyone!


*Stealing Bells*

With this Bell Boom Week, we are introducing a new feature! Stealing bells! 

*Click here to learn more and start stealing!* Please remember that everyone has worked hard for their bells, so please give them a chance to steal from someone else if their bells get too low.

Be careful though, if you get caught stealing you'll lose some of your own bells!


*Bell Giveaway*

In this week's giveaway, you can get 100 bells for FREE! But hurry because this offer will go away when the event ends. *Click here to redeem your free bells*.






Good luck with this week's new and improved Bell Boom everyone!


----------



## AndrewCrossing (Mar 31, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2019)

Ey staff, April first isn't until another half an hour away.

Also stealing bells? Rip nooooo.

Update: ooh, steal 'BELS'. Alright cool.

Double update: nope still confused. Are BELS like a joke currency? Cause the first posts only says bells but once you go on the links it says BELS. So are people actually stealing your real bells, or the joke currency? Cause we also earn BELS in the lotto.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2019)

Phenomenal event as always.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2019)

Can ABD Bells get stolen too? Or just Bells on hand.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay okay, I never fall for April Fools day jokes, but this time I did. Good job!

Also, it should be called “Bel Boom Week” or “Bel Bom Wek”


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you for the giveaway : )


----------



## Shshsh (Mar 31, 2019)

*hi*

hi


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2019)

Shshsh said:


> hi


Who are you?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 31, 2019)

I have Bels ... not Bells ??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2019)

there's straight up no point to this lottery, I imagine, but I'm buying a ticket anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yay, finally a worthwhile way to get rich


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2019)

Yay I love bels! : )


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2019)

But I thought the forum’s currency was bels all this time anyway?

Anyway, this looks like a fun event.


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 31, 2019)

Do the bels have chocolate? I hope so.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 31, 2019)

Interesting event! How do Bels translate to actual TBT in the end?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 31, 2019)

B3N has almost 50k Bells everyone get him!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Interesting event! How do Bels translate to actual TBT in the end?



egg funds!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 31, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> egg funds!



What if the remaining balance of our account gets added to our TBT balance? xD


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 31, 2019)

Finally, a good and honest way to earn a lot of money!


----------



## AndrewCrossing (Mar 31, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> What if the remaining balance of our account gets added to our TBT balance? xD



I doubt it but that would be awesome


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> What if the remaining balance of our account gets added to our TBT balance? xD



they'd probably move the decimal over a few places, if we're being serious


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2019)

What happens to all lost bels. Are they gone forever?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

btw, does anyone have any idea as to how it was decided the number of bels people started with?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What happens to all lost bels. Are they gone forever?



That's what it looks like. At first I thought it went to the other person, but it seems like they just disappear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> btw, does anyone have any idea as to how it was decided the number of bels people started with?



It's based on the amount of Bells on your account. Before people started stealing, the numbers were equal.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

the true plan is to get us to all be infighting so that the entire bel economy crashes via us stealing and losing bels each time we fail

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> It's based on the amount of Bells on your account. Before people started stealing, the numbers were equal.



I could've sworn I had more bels than bells, but it's not like I was paying that much attention in the first place


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2019)

on discord, they said there would be love bals and moon bals in the shop later this week too...

- - - Post Merge - - -

but it wasn't nice of them, to do this to my avatar


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2019)

Stealing bells lol idk why that's so funny but it is


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm so confused...

Also I think I had the same number of bells as I did bels. I got 100 bels from the thing, then I think I earned some for posting? I didn't steal any. For the record, I don't really plan to either, since I don't fully understand this happens with every event

It's raining bells now whoop. Or is it raining BELS? The eternal question.


----------



## AndrewCrossing (Apr 1, 2019)

Why is it raining bells?!


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Everyone thinks this is fake but the true joke is that this is real.


----------



## fruitloop (Apr 1, 2019)

its raining bels

hallelujah


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2019)

They must be all the Bels lost from failed robberies.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol I don't really understand this whole Bel thing... I just got 16 notifications with messages saying Yeosin attempted to steal/stole my bells. I didn't know this event existed so I kinda went into panic mode for a minute.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Dayyum I lost 51.like 91 BELS for an unsuccessful steal.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

I got a successful steal but got nothin in return.

Edit: turns out I made around 1k


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

bell boom week #2 is simulating an entire economic crash when money becomes worthless

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lmao, I just now noticed the subtle change to the banner compared to the last bell boom week


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm not the only one that attempted to steal from themselves, right?


----------



## roseflower (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp, I failed twice at stealing, I really can't do anything right


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

btw, you should add redd skulking behind the tree to the banner


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Ey mods please stop spamming my pms


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the event, staff!

But I'm sorry I'm still a bit confused, I get that the Bels are a joke currency, but what do we gain from it?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

what happens if someone attempts a steal on someone whose mailbox is full?

- - - Post Merge - - -

the site's now raining dollar bels...


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Thanks for the event, staff!
> 
> But I'm sorry I'm still a bit confused, I get that the Bels are a joke currency, but what do we gain from it?



Wondering that myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

a dollar bel collectible post-bell boom #2, like how we got the flea collectible in 2017?


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2019)

Apparently I’m not a very good thief


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 1, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Apparently I’m not a very good thief



Now everyone is coming for you


----------



## slatka (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks for the event this will be fun.


----------



## CometCatcher (Apr 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Finally, a good and honest way to earn a lot of money!


 I LAUGHED AT THIS


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2019)

What happens when there's a PM to be sent about successful/unsuccessful stealing and my inbox is full?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> What happens when there's a PM to be sent about successful/unsuccessful stealing and my inbox is full?



You just won't receive notification(s), just like how Wi-Fi/Trading Feedback works & receiving/spending TBT!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> You just won't receive notification(s), just like how Wi-Fi/Trading Feedback works & receiving/spending TBT!



Ah, I see! But the bel transaction will follow the stealing result, okayyy. I was worried 'cause my inbox is nearly full always. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2019)

"bels" lol


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 1, 2019)

Ohhhhhh, that explains it.
I am not a fan of the whole stealing idea, I won't be stealing bells


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

Twiggy_Star said:


> Ohhhhhh, that explains it.
> I am not a fan of the whole stealing idea, I won't be stealing bells



nobody can steal bells

only bels


----------



## rianne (Apr 1, 2019)

Bels 4 lyfe. (,: What a great thing to return from lunch and see this ongoing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

the lottery only gave me 50 bels for bronze, it's still busted


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you for the 100 free bels ;^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2019)

Shouldn’t the lottery pay in Bells, not bels?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

no, it says bels in the lottery info. that part is operating right at least


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

Woke up to 33 PMS. I know who my real friends are now : (


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

Someone tried to steal mine and failed. So I tried theirs and was successful. >.> 



B3N said:


> Woke up to 33 PMS. I know who my real friends are now : (



Poor Ben :c


----------



## Coach (Apr 1, 2019)

I must say I prefer the pirate life to artificially increasing the length of all my posts just to earn .5 more tbt


----------



## r a t (Apr 1, 2019)

if u punks steal from me again when i’m sleeping im just gonna flat out rob you in broad daylight for everyone to on see ya snakes

U KNOW WHO U ARE > : (


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Rosetti said:


> if u punks steal from me again when i’m sleeping im just gonna flat out rob you in broad daylight for everyone to on see ya snakes
> 
> U KNOW WHO U ARE > : (



You do realize that this isn't actual TBT being stolen right? lol It is "Bels" being stolen, not TBT... xD


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

Stop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

B3N said:


> View attachment 224621
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...



Good lord, people are being relentless! xD


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

They are after those belssss


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

ALRIGHT YEOSIN CALM DOWN


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> You do realize that this isn't actual TBT being stolen right? lol It is "Bels" being stolen, not TBT... xD



That's just what you think


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

B3N said:


> View attachment 224621
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...



ok, but


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> That's just what you think



I doubt y'all would want to cause this...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is there a limit on lottery tickets this time?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Is there a limit on lottery tickets this time?



There isn't!


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Is there a limit on lottery tickets this time?



I also asked myself this. Haven't read anything about it in this thread so far.

And thanks for the event, seems like it will be fun today!

Edit:


MasterM64 said:


> There isn't!



Seems like you were faster. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

B3N said:


> View attachment 224621
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...



Soz.. I just had to try it out!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 1, 2019)

The stealing bells thing is fun and idk why


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> There isn't!



Thanks!
I'm paranoid with bells being stolen so I'm just going to cautiously buy tickets as well because I don't trust April Fools, lmao.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm paranoid with bells being stolen so I'm just going to cautiously buy tickets as well because I don't trust April Fools, lmao.



You're absolutely welcome, at least this isn't actual TBT being stolen ("Bels" instead)!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

I cant even be bothered to open all my PMS. I'm just gonna leave them all till the end


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2019)

It's only day one and I'm already broke.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

B3N said:


> I cant even be bothered to open all my PMS. I'm just gonna leave them all till the end



You can also delete them too and it will dismiss all of the notifications! o/



Tina said:


> It's only day one and I'm already broke.



Sounds like you had too much fun! xD


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 1, 2019)

Let?s get this bread~


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Sounds like you had too much fun! xD



No I woke-up to this! The users are bullies. Laudine, ban them all for me so I don't look petty!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Tina said:


> No I woke-up to this! The users are bullies. Laudine, ban them all for me so I don't look petty!



Oh, I see! lol Sounds like you are popular indeed! xD


----------



## Laudine (Apr 1, 2019)

Tina said:


> No I woke-up to this! The users are bullies. Laudine, ban them all for me so I don't look petty!



Done and all permabanned 

Feel free to steal my bels too Tina (only Tina no one else ok) (especially not Justin and Thunder)


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

Laudine said:


> Done and all permabanned
> 
> Feel free to steal my bels too Tina (only Tina no one else ok) (especially not Justin and Thunder)



Is stealing bells ok then??


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Is stealing bells ok then??



Whoa, you retaliate quickly!  I'll get those bels back..


----------



## Giddy (Apr 1, 2019)

I woke up to this so I was a lil' jumpy at what actually happened XD 
So I just quickly stole right back and I'll end the thieving for now~


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

I found a thing in the stealing system

If you keep refreshing the page that says that you're successful or unsuccessful you will continue attempts to steal either gaining or losing bels lol


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I found a thing in the dtealing system
> 
> If you keep refreshing the page that says that you're successful or unsuccessful you will continue attempts to steal either gaining or losing bels lol



It makes sense as to why it would do that since you are essentially resending data to the web server/database. o/ Are you want to share your tactics with everyone? lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> It makes sense as to why it would do that since you are essentially resending data to the web server/database. o/ Are you want to share your tactics with everyone? lol



yeah true!

Yeah nah I wouldn't recommend it as a tactic as I finally got a successful steal then lost it all from accidentally refreshing twice :x


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2019)

how many tickets are we allowed to buy per lottery


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 1, 2019)

Please tell me this whole thing was an April fools joke and will end tomorrow!?

I cannot handle the stress and pressure anymore!
This site is supposed to be fun and we are supposed to feel safe!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

R e l a x.

You aren't losing tbt.


----------



## Laudine (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Is stealing bells ok then??



That's even worse so don't you dare 

Feel free to take my bellls though!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

Twiggy_Star said:


> Please tell me this whole thing was an April fools joke and will end tomorrow!?
> 
> I cannot handle the stress and pressure anymore!
> This site is supposed to be fun and we are supposed to feel safe!



it is in fact an April fools joke my friend. Relax, no ones going to steal from you soon as you'll have no bels left


----------



## cornimer (Apr 1, 2019)

Laudine why are you so eager to steal my 30 bels

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I have 100 now awkward


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

hey could you guys not steal from me i would really appreciate it thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUSTIN WHYYY


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it okay for me to be kinda stressed over this though LOL


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 1, 2019)

I hope this video truly represents today in a nutshell



Spoiler:  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFXQGj1V9jU


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

Puriin said:


> hey could you guys not steal from me i would really appreciate it thank you


IM SORRY PURIIN


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> IM SORRY PURIIN



nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

I cannot for the life of me steal back from Justin.

This is war


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

hehehe. it feels good to be bad. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

DIGIMON I GET IT I'M SORRY FOR STEALING FROM YOU AHHHGHHFBVVH -dies-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

What in the world is going on lmao


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What in the world is going on lmao



long story short, people are currently robbing each other.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Puriin said:


> long story short, people are currently robbing each other.



Oh yeah, how could I forget my favorite April Fool's Day Tradition of robbing people?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

I just woke up, and now I?m seeing raining leaf tickets.


----------



## Laudine (Apr 1, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Laudine why are you so eager to steal my 30 bels
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I have 100 now awkward



I tried to rob you three times and lost 900 bels

Then I was finally successful and gained 30 bels

Clearly not my proudest accomplishment in investment


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 1, 2019)

lol wat


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

I would rather not try to steal any "bels" or have anyone steal mine pls and ty

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is the lottery limited to 3 tickets per day again? Or is it unlimited now?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would rather not try to steal any "bels" or have anyone steal mine pls and ty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is the lottery limited to 3 tickets per day again? Or is it unlimited now?


I’m basically the same here. Because of this being an April Fools day joke, I prefer not to do anything with this event.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I found a thing in the stealing system
> 
> If you keep refreshing the page that says that you're successful or unsuccessful you will continue attempts to steal either gaining or losing bels lol



Oh yeah I saw that last night. My phone was lagging so I was tryin to refresh the page.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

i personally think its pretty funny the idea of stealin n being stolen from LMFAO
and i think the tix are unli since there was no limit mention


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 1, 2019)

can we get free leaf tickets too


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

So the amount of bells you loose from stealing changes. I tried stealing from Princepoke, just cause, idk, and I lost 30 instead of 51.91 like last time.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> So the amount of bells you loose from stealing changes. I tried stealing from Princepoke, just cause, idk, and I lost 30 instead of 51.91 like last time.



its mentioned in the page that u lose 10% of what u have if ur stealing is unsuccesful


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh no math.

So if I steal 100 times I'll loose all my bels right?

How is the stealing reward determined then?


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh no math.
> 
> So if I steal 100 times I'll loose all my bels right?
> 
> How is the stealing reward determined then?



stealing reward is 5% of the other persons saving
tho i think it might be more than that tbh
and naw i dont think its possible (if u take decimals into accnt) to get all the way down to zero tbh
cause 10% of 10 is 1
of 9 is 0.9
of 8 is 0.8 etc
and depending on if they round up, down or off, it may or may not affetc ur bel count


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 1, 2019)

Y'all princepoke is a theif get him!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 1, 2019)

Love bels XD

Also my computer is glitching and lagging due to these floating tickets. Bad but not as terrifying as the way my computer glitched to Zipper last year lol


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Y'all princepoke is a theif get him!



how do  downvote a post


----------



## Amilee (Apr 1, 2019)

this is... interesting? haha


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 1, 2019)

HUEHUEHUEHEU HEHEHEHE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok no lie this is actually kinda fun


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Got one! Shshsh


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

SensaiGallade has successfully stolen funds from you!
Bels in Bank: 0
Bels in Wallet: 153.79

yall i cant screenshot but sensaigallade is a THIEF and a BAD PERSON please avenge me
i am a hardworking measly essay-writing productive member of society and this is what i get. u see?????????????
i only have 522 now!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 1, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Is it okay for me to be kinda stressed over this though LOL



This. I know bels are a joke currency but I still feel wrong trying to steal anything from anyone. Plus.... I'm still sort of confused. lol! If this does last until the 7th I'll probably miss how this ends as my laptop will be probably be in the shop. I'm imagining lots of gnashing of teeth & flames....


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

*wakes up to 13 notifications * crap what did I do?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> *wakes up to 13 notifications * crap what did I do?



I currently have 25 private message notifications


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

i had 93 at one point


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

princepoke said:


> SensaiGallade has successfully stolen funds from you!
> Bels in Bank: 0
> Bels in Wallet: 153.79
> 
> ...



I just know sensai is loving this too cause he loves annoying people


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, I'd like to report a robbery _in progress_


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

princepoke stahp stealing my bels!


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been had! Going to put the rest of my bels in the bank.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

You too, ThatOneMarshalFangirl &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> You too, ThatOneMarshalFangirl ��



Mwahahahaha


----------



## Cascade (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Mwahahahaha



of course you must realize, this means war


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Pro tip: search the threads for whoever is the richest for maximum return. Robin Hood style! Except for I'm keeping the bels so I can afford to steal more


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> of course you must realize, this means war



That's the spirit! Degeneracy for ALL!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat, Y?!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Bcat, Y?!



the lannisters send their regards


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Somebody double dippin' Truest of thieveses


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> the lannisters send their regards



I don't watch Game Of Thrones but ok. Greetings back!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many attacks in so little time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm having so much fun stealing from people what does that say about me


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

^ that you are gonna waste bells cause I'm almost broke


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm having so much fun stealing from people what does that say about me



it means you thrive on opportunity. Like me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

I have never in my life gotten even close to 98 notifications before


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

me: brushing up on my technique


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 1, 2019)

Does it only let you steal the first time?

My friends are evil.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 1, 2019)

how many tickets for the lottery can u buy? just one?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m done with stealing Bels, so now I’m just a punching bag.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

I just robbed Bcat blind hehehehe


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Be it known throughout the land that for a brief and shining moment, I achieved quadruple digits


----------



## Jacob (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello yes police I'm being cyberbullied


- - - Post Merge - - -

why is that so small rip


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



Well you could say that you're very popular


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



I'm dying of laughter send help


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

You should get the money if someone was unsuccessfull when they tried


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2019)

Where is the lottery for a fake Kaleidoclover, just to upset those who didn't won a real one?


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

The more you unsuccessfully steal from someone, the more youre dumping into the void. #SaveTheBels


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> The more you unsuccessfully steal from someone, the more youre dumping into the void. #SaveTheBels


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

LilD said:


>



zack morris is trash and so am i


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm can we even use the bels for anything?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> Hmm can we even use the bels for anything?


Nope, just to see who has the most I guess.


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> Hmm can we even use the bels for anything?



Weird doll auction?


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been robbed!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> I've been robbed!



&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384; truly, there is an unscrupulous theif amok


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> I've been robbed!



Look at all your bels.  Ripe for a robbin'


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 1, 2019)

lol, my war with Bcat ended almost as soon as it started, let it be known I lost over 800 bels trying to rob bcat


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

nyeh heh heh heh heh

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and just like that it's gone


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

What happens if your inbox is full, will users still steal your bels?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

I've given up trying to clear my inbox yowza


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've given up trying to clear my inbox yowza



honestly i kind of like all the notifications. It makes me feel famous


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've given up trying to clear my inbox yowza



You filled up mine. :/


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

What if when everyone goes bankrupt, the mods release a new collectible?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

That moment when someone tries to spam you with steals so you spam them back and now they have only 36 bells.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Antonio said:


> That moment when someone tries to spam you with steals so you spam them back and now they have only 36 bells.



the SHAAAAAAAAAADE lmao


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> the SHAAAAAAAAAADE lmao



She knows who i am referring too :eyes:

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are at 0 bells, BCat. Give up! >:O


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2019)

OMG someone tried to steal bels from me?!?

Yes, I'm finally famous enough to be robbed! :')


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Antonio said:


> You are at 0 bells, BCat. Give up! >:O


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


>


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

5herry said:


> OMG someone tried to steal bels from me?!?
> 
> Yes, I'm finally famous enough to be robbed! :')


That's one way to look at it...


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

The good thing about being broke is that you're less likely to get robbed. I'm staying positive here.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just came back and now I have 57 notifications.

Antonio. You got something to say to yourself?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> The good thing about being broke is that you're less likely to get robbed. I'm staying positive here.



I'm gonna spam steal until you have zero then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Just came back and now I have 57 notifications.
> 
> Antonio. You got something to say to yourself?



C:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm honestly not really seeing the fun in this :/


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

gosh darn it i *just* finished cleaning up my inbox..


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

zero boiii


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm honestly not really seeing the fun in this :/



It's comments like that that'll get you robbed.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

WELL THANKS ANTONIO


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

24
FRICKING
*PRIVATE MESSAGES.*

ANTONIO WHY?!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> WELL THANKS ANTONIO



I think I'm having way too much fun trolling everyone. xD


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2019)

Hm, what if the amount of bels you have at the end of this event turns into real TBT?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

5herry said:


> Hm, what if the amount of bels you have at the end of this event turns into real TBT?



plz no


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

It's funny though, I don't care about losing bels. I just love taking from others, lowering their count to a single digit. >


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

5herry said:


> Hm, what if the amount of bels you have at the end of this event turns into real TBT?



I would sob tbh.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

5herry said:


> Hm, what if the amount of bels you have at the end of this event turns into real TBT?



Or maybe the people who don't steal get's some kind of prize?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

I am a master at stealing. >:3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> It's comments like that that'll get you robbed.



Not if I have no bels to lose lol


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 1, 2019)

will this really go on for a week? considering it's bell boom week..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

Puriin said:


> will this really go on for a week? considering it's bell boom week..



God i hope not. It's actually really annoying.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

This is so much fun. >


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp. I came back, I have 94 notifications and zero bels.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Not if I have no bels to lose lol



Guys I'm gonna give xSuperMario64x Bels, so steal them! 

RIP cant give Bels away

Edit2: man you guys are savage today lol


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Welp. I came back, I have 94 notifications and zero bels.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

Antonio said:


>



you made my tab crash with all the pop up notifications you sent me. :u

and now I'm broke.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Khaelis said:


> you made my tab crash with all the pop up notifications you sent me. :u
> 
> and now I'm broke.



Love you too. <3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Now I know who my friends are ;-; lol


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey guys I'm rich and easy pickings!! 

Edit: Its not all for you Antonio learn to share >: (


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't make myself steal from anyone, I know it's only for fun but still LOL


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Now I know who my friends are ;-; lol



Real friends always compete in jolly bel theivery. Tis what makes the world rotate! If someone you know steals some juicy bels from you, repay them with thanks and your own stealing attempts. It's a sign of friendship, truly a beautiful thing to bewilder.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

Well at least I was #1 on the Bel ranking for about 3 minutes. Had over 3,000 Bels. FeelsGoodMan.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Khaelis said:


> Well at least I was #1 on the Bel ranking for about 3 minutes. Had over 3,000 Bels. FeelsGoodMan.



Love you <3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Real friends always compete in jolly bel theivery. Tis what makes the world rotate! If someone you know steals some juicy bels from you, repay them with thanks and your own stealing attempts. It's a sign of friendship, truly a beautiful thing to bewilder.



LOL oh yeah I know, totally kidding


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Real friends always compete in jolly bel theivery. Tis what makes the world rotate! If someone you know steals some juicy bels from you, repay them with thanks and your own stealing attempts. It's a sign of friendship, truly a beautiful thing to bewilder.



my first target was masterm64, can confirm this is true


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

And here I was thinking if I wouldn't write anything Antonio wouldn't find me. Damn was I wrong xD
Man, I wasn't even on the leaderboard... Might as well help you now


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Dacroze said:


> And here I was thinking if I wouldn't write anything Antonio wouldn't find me. Damn was I wrong xD
> Man, I wasn't even on the leaderboard... Might as well help you now




I saw you viewing the thread. >


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Y’all red alert!!! The free bels in the first post is broken. It lets you click it as many times as you want!!! Go gettem peeps


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 1, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy crap you guys ATTACKED me


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Y’all red alert!!! The free bels in the first post is broken. It lets you click it as many times as you want!!! Go gettem peeps


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 1, 2019)

Bruh someone thought of me to steal my bels do u have a crush on me or something

I went from like 440 to 32 in one refresh before bell boom week ends anyone else wanna admit they have a crush on me


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I saw you viewing the thread. >



I... did not consider this. Better luck next time I guess


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

zorn said:


> Bruh someone thought of me to steal my bels do u have a crush on me or something


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm scared to post anything cause I feel like I'll be making myself a target x) but w/e. Go at it y'all.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Kip said:


> I'm scared to post anything cause I feel like I'll be making myself a target x) but w/e. Go at it y'all.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Y’all red alert!!! The free bels in the first post is broken. It lets you click it as many times as you want!!! Go gettem peeps



Aw, why you gotta fool me like that? T-T


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

No one is off limits from my skills.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll stop targeting rando's for now on. Only target people who have came for me.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

Much bels, very stealing, so rich, wow.


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 1, 2019)

why is this so overwhelming I can't

- - - Post Merge - - -

take all my bells pls make the messages stop


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

How do I choose who to steal from?

Also whoever said the link was broken I guess it's fixed now.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> How do I choose who to steal from?
> 
> Also whoever said the link was broken I guess it's fixed now.



Right? sad


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah booii, first successful steal.


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2019)

can people steal from you if you block them?


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

:<


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

gyro said:


> can people steal from you if you block them?



Want to test it out? ;3


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Berrymia said:


> :<



Mwha ha ha revenge.

I think, I'll steal from people who have a Similar amount as me, that way we both loose the same amount when we fail. Also those who attack me >)

No one seems to have around 300 thou. Not yet...


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

Guys, want to know how i steal so fast? 

F5 + Enter, do it nonstop after you steal from someone the first time. Enjoy! >:3


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Mwha ha ha revenge.
> 
> I think, I'll steal from people who have a Similar amount as me, that way we both loose the same amount when we fail. Also those who attack me >)
> 
> No one seems to have around 300 thou. Not yet...



Well not for a long time at least LMAO.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2019)

We need a new version of the flea collectible.

This time, the flea wears a tiny, almost not recognizable crown and is called "Rich flea". 
Would fit to this event perfectly.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm done stealing anyways.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright *Berrymia*, you got me...

For now X)


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> How do I choose who to steal from?
> 
> Also whoever said the link was broken I guess it's fixed now.



really? still works for me. Try this link


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

*sweats nervously*


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven't stolen this much money since my last game of Monopoly.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Why does your link take me to YouTube?


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

YOURE been Rick rolled


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

What does it mean?


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2019)

LilD if u see this im sorry but it’s your own fault :v


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

gyro said:


> can people steal from you if you block them?



*locks self in a tiny room*

finally, I'm safe!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 1, 2019)

I feel silly for not trying to steal from other people but I just can't bring myself to do it. Since most members are younger than me I feel like I'd be stealing from my own kids and for those my age I feel like I'd be stealing from siblings. I know... I'm lame.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Let it be forever set in stone that I was once the queen of you peasants


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher Y did you go through all that trouble to get me from 10 to 4 bels..


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> *locks self in a tiny room*
> 
> finally, I'm safe!



its more like locks one person out of my house but i absolutely will if i have to


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let it be forever set in stone that I was once the queen of you peasants



Fam I had 3500 at one point.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let it be forever set in stone that I was once the queen of you peasants



ok, but I had somewhere close to 20k at a point iirc

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> its more like locks one person out of my house but i absolutely will if i have to



but if you lock everyone out....


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

I wonder when the Bels will have run out.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Stop stealing from me, HistoryH22. I am completely unrelated to that thieving scoundrel, H1storyH22.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Pokeclasher Y did you go through all that trouble to get me from 10 to 4 bels..



I thought you had more. I'm still learning this dhdjksjsks

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
Also I AM the true queen uwu


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Okay I got two questions:

1: Are xSuperMario64x and I the only users who don?t want to take part in this event?

2: The Discord Icon for this has a 1 Notification on it. Is that an April Fools day joke? I?m certain it is.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 1, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Okay I got two questions:
> 
> 1: Are xSuperMario64x and I the only users who don’t want to take part in this event?



I did click the link for the 100 Bels but I haven't tried to steal from another member. I just can't bring myself to try it.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Drinking your tears bae


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Fam I had 3500 at one point.





LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but I had somewhere close to 20k at a point iirc
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I never said I had the most ever lmao


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't even know where I can find the top Bel owners but I THINK I am somewhere up there right now. I'm not giving up!


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I don't even know where I can find the top Bel owners but I THINK I am somewhere up there right now. I'm not giving up!



lol, nope


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I don't even know where I can find the top Bel owners but I THINK I am somewhere up there right now. I'm not giving up!



https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php on the left side. You can reach this page by clicking "Currency" (on every thread) and then the button with the "Bels" text. But don't click on the text "Bels" itself, this will open a dialog for transfering currency


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> lol, nope



proof plz.

(srsly, what's the top 10 right now or where can I find it? my Robin Hood tactics of stealing from the rich work best)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dacroze said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php on the left side. You can reach this page by clicking "Currency" (on every thread) and then the button with the "Bels" text. But don't click on the text "Bels" itself, this will open a dialog for transfering currency



Thanks!!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 1, 2019)

Dacroze said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php on the left side. You can reach this page by clicking "Currency" (on every thread) and then the button with the "Bels" text. But don't click on the text "Bels" itself, this will open a dialog for transfering currency



*facepalm*


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Found this in the inventory section


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

It's so peaceful here at the top!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Found this in the inventory section
> View attachment 224651



I noticed that last night, but I wanted to keep it a surprise for someone else to find it!  I am curious if there are other hidden ones on the site somewhere...


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I noticed that last night, but I wanted to keep it a surprise for someone else to find it!  I am curious if there are other hidden ones on the site somewhere...



Dang, maybe I should have aswell. Might go searching for more


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Found this in the inventory section
> View attachment 224651



SOMEONE'S always gotta ruin it

But this isn't Easter and it's been there 12 hours so whatever it can stay


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I noticed that last night, but I wanted to keep it a surprise for someone else to find it!  I am curious if there are other hidden ones on the site somewhere...


Easter's early.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> SOMEONE'S always gotta ruin it
> 
> But this isn't Easter and it's been there 12 hours so whatever it can stay


Frick...


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Dang, maybe I should have aswell. Might go searching for more



It's all good, it's not like this is the Easter egg hunt or something! lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Aw, now I feel bad...


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> *facepalm*



Hmm? Whats wrong?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Aw, now I feel bad...



Don't feel bad! To make you feel better I won't steal your Bels for at least.. an hour!


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> SOMEONE'S always gotta ruin it
> 
> But this isn't Easter and it's been there 12 hours so whatever it can stay



Can you confirm or deny there is more hidden?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Don't feel bad! To make you feel better I won't steal your Bels for at least.. an hour!


NO! Do it now.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Okay I got two questions:
> 
> 1: Are xSuperMario64x and I the only users who don?t want to take part in this event?
> 
> 2: The Discord Icon for this has a 1 Notification on it. Is that an April Fools day joke? I?m certain it is.



You're not the only ones lol, I can't bring myself to steal from others either. And yeah I fell for that icon too ;;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Can you confirm or deny there is more hidden?


If he said that today isn't Easter, its clear there aren't more.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

The Pennifer, are you lurking and stealing some Bels in the meanwhile? (ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If he said that today isn't Easter, its clear there aren't more.



How do we know that wasn't an April fools joke?


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Can you confirm or deny there is more hidden?



There are a few more


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp. Time to hunt.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm where could they be?


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

And one of them has been staring at all your faces this whole time


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> And one of them has been staring at all your faces this whole time



Omg stop 
Btw are they all coins or what?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> And one of them has been staring at all your faces this whole time



OMG, found it! I'm rich!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Found it! I won't tell you.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

I found it but sorta cheated


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh yeah and there's also one literally hiding in this thread that like 2 people have found


----------



## Nougat (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Oh yeah and there's also one literally hiding in this thread that like 2 people have found



I'm rich again!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Oh yeah and there's also one literally hiding in this thread that like 2 people have found



I saw it, but never even thought to hover over until now

thanks


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I'm rich again!



Not anymore.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m baby


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 1, 2019)

Now I'm confused. I got 500 Bels 2 hours ago from somewhere, but I'm not sure which code that was or where I got them from. Could have been the broken code


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

When someone steals from you, and you try to return the favor but you’re unsuccessful:

https://youtu.be/Bk3lknaWI9Q


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

All right I win. Everyone go home


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> View attachment 224655
> 
> All right I win. Everyone go home


You now have 668.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm sorry I posted that from my phone  idk why it's so big
Is hoes a bad word?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cool its not


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 1, 2019)

What is the point of the bell stealing thing? Idk how much bells I even have anymore.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

You have 381 bels, enough to steal from C:


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

Wouldn't it be funny if everyone had to pay back what they have stolen?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

back on top baby. @moonfish eat it


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2019)

I...I want ma bels bak, give meh back uwu


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

Omg, I found the special button!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 1, 2019)

Why can't you steal from Jingle? He's rich. Lol


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2019)

Had to check out the event for April Fools' xD Gotta win that Bel lottery!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone had to pay back what they have stolen?



Don't give them ideas... xD Quite honestly, if they are doing anything with this event, I could see them using the stealing mechanism as an effective & clever way of doing community-wide inflation where all of our Bel balances get added to our TBT balances at the end (1,000 Bels + 1,500 TBT = 2,500 TBT for example)!


----------



## Wallows (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm a bad thief


----------



## Zerous (Apr 1, 2019)

I woke up to over 60 pms ;-;


----------



## Balverine (Apr 1, 2019)

oh dang you guys are tryna clean me out lol
WHEN WILL YOU LEARN THAT YOUR ACTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Don't give them ideas... xD Quite honestly, if they are doing anything with this event, I could see them using the stealing mechanism as an effective & clever way of doing community-wide inflation where all of our Bel balances get added to our TBT balances at the end (1,000 Bels + 1,500 TBT = 2,500 TBT for example)!



not if we run down all available bels with failed thieveries first


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Welcome to the first annual 'rob tom nook into bankruptcy' event.

We will begin in 3 minutes!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Welcome to the first annual 'rob tom nook into bankruptcy' event.
> 
> We will begin in 3 minutes!



finally, sweet, sweet revenge


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Welcome to the first annual 'rob tom nook into bankruptcy' event.
> 
> We will begin in 3 minutes!



Ah yes we can finally get our revenge on Nook


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

My time to shine.


----------



## Coach (Apr 1, 2019)

yoink


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2019)

So we gonna rob that racoon or what


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

After we're done with him, he's going to need a loan from _me_.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven't noticed any more technical difficulties than usual.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

...omg


----------



## Balverine (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> View attachment 224663
> 
> ...omg



you fiend


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Forget stealing from Tom Nook. We need to steal from HistoryH22 and make him *HISTORY!!!*


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

bow down thots


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

My reign of terror, erm benevolence, is to the benefit of this forum. You shall see in time.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

commit thievery, folks. commit thievery. 

Edit: preferably against HistoryH22 :u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> View attachment 224663
> 
> ...omg


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Say, I found about 4 hidden items that contain Bels. Is that all there is?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

05:38 PM - HistoryH22 successfully stole 0 Bels from Tom Nook.

That's what I thought.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> 05:38 PM - HistoryH22 successfully stole 0 Bels from Tom Nook.
> 
> That's what I thought.



I just stole 0.02 Bels from him.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp. Tom Nook is broke, how is he going to do something special for Tax Day now?


----------



## Wallows (Apr 1, 2019)

chill


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Wallows said:


> chill



Im just a humble TBT user. I would never commit the crimes you accuse me of.


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2019)

V interesting to see the amount of bels steadily declining. Top bels used to be 11k


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

megumin said:


> V interesting to see the amount of bels steadily declining. Top bels used to be 11k



Honestly it would be soooooo much juicier if whenever you failed to steal bels, they went to the person you tried to rob


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 1, 2019)

megumin said:


> V interesting to see the amount of bels steadily declining. Top bels used to be 11k



doesn't help I failed trying to rob HistoryH22 a bazillion times while I had like 10k bells lol


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Honestly it would be soooooo much juicier if whenever you failed to steal bels, they went to the person you tried to rob



I think this goes back to the idea of this event potentially being a clever and effective way of potentially inflating TBT community-wide so there is more TBT in circulation again. If staff added our Bel balances to our TBT balances in the end, we as a community would be effectively controlling the amount of inflation caused (& failed attempts are essentially deflation of the potential inflation). I know it seems like a crazy idea, but it would make this event more than just an April Fools joke and actually have reason & purpose behind it...


----------



## Wallows (Apr 1, 2019)

please have mercy and let my bels brewthe

- - - Post Merge - - -

breathe! please


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

megumin said:


> V interesting to see the amount of bels steadily declining. Top bels used to be 11k



yeah, it just proves how many bels have been lost to failed robberies xD

I feel sorry for either a new member who has no idea whats going on and gets robbed or an inactive member that is going to log on one day and have like 1000 PMs saying they have had their funds stolen lol


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2019)

The ABSOLUTE ANIMOSITY here. I am trying to pay off my medical bill for scraping my *EARLOBE* and it's nearly impossible with you _*FOOLS*_ constantly robbing me. Please stop so that I (and my earlobe) can feel better.

Really tho I haven't stolen yet and I don't plan on doing it. Like someone else said I'm wondering if the members that get through the event without stealing will get some kind of reward. And bels don't have much of a use from what I can see so yea you won't have to worry about me.
But if you do steal from me ur gonna go on a list of people to April Fools prank later


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> There are a few more



Wait what are we trying to find? Coins?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait what are we trying to find? Coins?


More than just coins. But I believe there are only 4.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Since someone said you can't steal bels from Jingle, I take it you can't steal from the Gyroid either right?

Also these raining leaf tickets is makin my phone laggy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2019)

Cress said:


> Like someone else said I'm wondering if the members that get through the event without stealing will get some kind of reward.



In that case I'm going to bel hel w/ my stealing addiction


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Honestly it would be soooooo much juicier if whenever you failed to steal bels, they went to the person you tried to rob



Personally I think it's more interesting to watch the amount steadily decline, as our constant warring destroys the very thing we're fighting over.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> In that case I'm going to bel hel w/ my stealing addiction



"Bel hel" gold


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Wait...are you saying that crime doesn't pay?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Did this thing legit tell me I got 1.somethin bels from nanpan? Wow.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Are Bels transferrable in any way by any chance?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Are Bels transferrable in any way by any chance?



Nope, don't believe they are.


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2019)

Gonna speed things up by stealing them and losing them all on betting.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

I can see how much bells people lost on the transaction log tryin to steal from me I am dying


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I can see how much bells people lost on the transaction log tryin to steal from me I am dying&#55357;&#56834;



 I'll be back... ?_?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

I'll be waiting X)

Lol for a brief moment in time, I was at the top of the currency. Felt good.

Bcat I'm comin for you, I'm not done yet.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

come get me th0ts


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> come get me th0ts
> View attachment 224668



Already did!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> come get me th0ts
> View attachment 224668



You asked for it.


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> come get me th0ts
> View attachment 224668




 thank for the bels am thot


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

and in that moment, we were queens


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow the capital I in my name actually looks like a capital I with the lines on top and bottom. I always have beef with how computers will type that as a lower case L.


----------



## LilD (Apr 1, 2019)

OK, I'm hanging up my robber mask tonight.  I trust my hard earned bels will be safe because you are all honest people
ヾ( ?∇?*) especially Bcat and Ste11a -I0


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol I steal if stolen from.


----------



## Wallows (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm really tempted to steal but I like my bel number

well I'm stealing now, it was 666. Rip


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2019)

wth two peeps were bold enough to try to steal from me :UUU


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

While it lasted...


----------



## roseflower (Apr 1, 2019)

I did it!!! But it didn't last long...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

While I keep getting my Bels stolen, I did give away 100 Bells (or what we usually call TBT) for real.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> While I keep getting my Bels stolen, I did give away 100 Bells (or what we usually call TBT) for real.



Thank you so much for that TBT my friend! You didn't have to do that and I truly appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you so much for that TBT my friend! You didn't have to do that and I truly appreciate it more than you know!



I hope you enjoy it. Maybe you can save up for a glow wand to keep for yourself.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2019)

Im confused, how does the bels on the market keep going from 1k to 100k?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hope you enjoy it. Maybe you can save up for a glow wand to keep for yourself.



I definitely will, but I plan on using it to pay my investors (like you) back!  I think the glow wands are cool, but I think the Kaleidoclovers is where it is at in my opinion! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Im confused, how does the bels on the market keep going from 1k to 100k?



Staff keep adding "Bels" to Tom Nook and people are getting their revenge on him after all the torture we have endured because of him! xD


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Im confused, how does the bels on the market keep going from 1k to 100k?



I honeslty don't know. I guess it gets so spread around to other users. It's pretty funny to watch thou.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

This event is a terrible event for you - if you own the Krusty Krab.

I wonder what Mr. Krabs would actually think of this event.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> This event is a terrible event for you - if you own the Krusty Krab.
> 
> I wonder what Mr. Krabs would actually think of this event.



He probably would do this: xD


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh no, my night thievery has been discovered!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 2, 2019)

I think the Bel Boom Lottery is broken... 



Isn't this suppose to be 500 Bels for a Silver prize? 

Totally gonna get robbed but whatever...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

Khaelis said:


> I think the Bel Boom Lottery is broken...
> 
> View attachment 224673
> 
> ...


YEAH I got two 2/4 sliver prizes. Well is this supposed to be a prank?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 2, 2019)

so.. i guess this event really is going on for a week?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

Wait, this is still going on?

I guess I should have expected better since last year’s Easter Egg Hunt did the same...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Wait why is this still going on?


----------



## princepoke (Apr 2, 2019)

the events a week long guys :/ it was mentioned in the start
the new currency introduction mightve needed a smoother bringing imo but it was decent!
edit:wow :/ just as i post the banner is redacted and the flying leaf tickets are taken back

rlly makingme into a clown


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

What’s this? The stuff in the banner, raining leaf tickets and hidden bels in the forums are gone.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 2, 2019)

I won a whole 3 bells in the lottery and it only cost me 5 to enter! lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

Also. Bells in our sidebar are back. What’s next, the closure of this thread?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

So that was the April Fool’s prank! They told us we will have another Bell Boom Week, and they made it one day only.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2019)

As everyone should know by now, this was a fake Bell Boom Week!

These were the users who managed to end with the most "bels" after all of the stealing:  

LadyRainb 1,894 
ThatOneMarshalFangirl 1,616 
carackobama 1,184 
AkatsukiYoshi 1,105 
Heyden 1,103 
Paperboy012305 1,022 
Peg 1,014 
salty- 1,002 
PaperCat 983 
p e p p e r 983 
Mokuren 982 
MynameisAi 980 
thrillingprince 979 
Alissa 977 
Shanica92 977 
Snowesque 977 
Locket 974 
Niks 970 
kittie885 969 
nintendofan85 968

Congrats, but there is no reward!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

"Congrats, but there is no reward!" 

The reward all along was the spam we got in our inbox. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

I didn’t tell you this before, but I secretly stole out of curiosity. But I didn’t expect to be on that list.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you also tell us how many hidden bel links there were on the site please?


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2019)

There were 6 links:


The freebie in the first post from Jeremy
A Bell at the bottom of the Inventory page
A Leaf Ticket in the grass of the Steal page
A Bell in the _'What the heck is this???'_ thread
A photo on Laudine's VMs
The same photo in this thread, after I was disappointed only like 3 people found it on Laudine's VMs, but then a lot of you didn't even click it in this thread either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

Honestly, this was the best April Fool’s prank the staff pulled on us. It was better than the Pierrot collectibles and flea infestation.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice, second place lol.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 2, 2019)

Well, April Fools Day is over...


Time to prepare for the upcoming Easter Madness.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 2, 2019)

wow that tree looks sooo cool!!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

Well it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

I mean, last time I posted I had around 300 bells, now I have 400.

But this event was fun, probably more fun then it should have been for me, haha. I wish I could have got back at those who stole from me when I was asleep X)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

Justin said:


> There were 6 links:
> 
> 
> The freebie in the first post from Jeremy
> ...


Oh really? I didn?t know there was one in SuperMario64?s thread. Oh well. I guess this was practice for the Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh man if this was practice I failed so hard. I only found the coin at the bottom of the inventory page.

Welp, now I just gotta up my game.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 2, 2019)

This was fun!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

y'know the fact that I didn't find any of the hidden bels makes me worry about how I'll do on easter...


----------



## Amilee (Apr 2, 2019)

everyone after the april fools reveal


----------



## Valzed (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm so relieved this didn't really last a week. lol! I also really need to look around the Forum more since I missed most of the 6 clickables. I'm so going to screw up Easter. Thank you for another fun event!


----------



## Peg (Apr 2, 2019)

Fun April Fool's event!  All my bels were from the bel links minus the bel thieves' heists. 

*adjusting halo*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> y'know the fact that I didn't find any of the hidden bels makes me worry about how I'll do on easter...



To be fair I wasn't trying very hard but yeah.  Laudine's profile?  Why???


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

I found about 4 in total, and it makes me feel encouraged to do the Easter Egg Hunt without any problems. Though I may only get about 13-17 eggs in total, as that’s how many eggs I usually find every year. I wouldn’t want to get the Gold Egg because there will always be an egg that’s far better than the golden one.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

should release a bel collectible at least


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

On that topic I really hope they consider bringing back old egg collectibles because I can't afford the two I have left to collect lol.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

maybe the real collectible was the spam that we amassed along the way


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 2, 2019)

That was a fun little April Fools event. The stealing wars that erupted throughout the day were goofy entertainment. Cheers staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> maybe the real collectible was the spam that we amassed along the way



nah, it was the weird doll I won


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2019)

Awww, I didn't get a chance to steal from anyone hsajbd 

Oh well, this was a cute event!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On that topic I really hope they consider bringing back old egg collectibles because I can't afford the two I have left to collect lol.



Never a true collection without gold


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

B3N said:


> Never a true collection without gold



Yeahhh but I'm also realistic and know it's very unlikely I'll ever get one.


----------



## Cress (Apr 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> As everyone should know by now, this was a fake Bell Boom Week!
> 
> These were the users who managed to end with the most "bels" after all of the stealing:
> 
> ...



But I was supposed to get 17,000 bels from the lottery

What did I do all of this for then? :<


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty relieved. It was fun seeing everyone's dark side stealing from others LOL, but it was chaos trying to figure out why we needed Bels to begin with. Now I come back to everything back to normal, and a lovely cherry blossom tree!

Nonetheless, thank you staff for taking the time to do all this, it was definitely a unique experience. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2019)

Cress said:


> But I was supposed to get 17,000 bels from the lottery
> 
> What did I do all of this for then? :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> As everyone should know by now, this was a fake Bell Boom Week!
> 
> These were the users who managed to end with the most "bels" after all of the stealing:
> 
> ...



I figured the whole thing was a sham. Unfortunately it wasn't as funny as the flea incident in 2017, but I'll always appreciate the staff holding an event for us


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

ok, but also what about the next draw lottery I purchased tickets for?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 2, 2019)

All that time I invested in stealing Bels and deleting DM's and I didn't even end up in the final top 15! Sad!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2019)

Excuse me, but there should be a reward for those of us upstanding TBT citizens who did not fall into the temptation of thievery and crime.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

so I was going to see how much I stole, lost from failed steals, and had stolen

but it's like nearly 28 whole pages of transactions


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so I was going to see how much I stole, lost from failed steals, and had stolen
> 
> but it's like nearly 28 whole pages of transactions



I got 8 pages of transactions.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 2, 2019)

I put 801 bells in the bank because I thought they were safe in there.

Reads that this was an April fools prank.

Goes to bank and finds only 701 bells.

Oh okay  lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I put 801 bells in the bank because I thought they were safe in there.
> 
> Reads that this was an April fools prank.
> 
> ...



did 100 of those come from the free bells link? because that gave 100 bels


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 2, 2019)

This was fun! Only thing I hated was the hoards of private messages in my mailbox.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

I had fun stealing from everyone. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Excuse me, but there should be a reward for those of us upstanding TBT citizens who did not fall into the temptation of thievery and crime.



No.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I had fun stealing from everyone.



I have six pages of transaction log notifications from you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I put 801 bells in the bank because I thought they were safe in there.
> 
> Reads that this was an April fools prank.
> 
> ...



#depression


The outcome of this event honestly kinda scares me, yall stealin from each other so much that you get 28 pages of transaction logs?? Scary stuff lol >_>


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2019)

Kind of had a feeling this wouldn’t last a whole week as the amount of PMs being sent would be ridiculous over time.  I didn’t get to participate as much as I wanted in the stealing because I was busy most of yesterday, but alas, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

Puriin said:


> This was fun! Only thing I hated was the hoards of private messages in my mailbox.



lovin' the look of mine



- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Excuse me, but there should be a reward for those of us upstanding TBT citizens who did not fall into the temptation of thievery and crime.



what about bel and dollar bel collectibles?

each bel collectible costs 100 bels and each dollar bel collectible costs 1000 bels. unlimited/non-unique stock for both items


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have six pages of transaction log notifications from you.



I'm sorry. It was all in good fun. I got 2 pages from you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> lovin' the look of mine
> 
> View attachment 224677
> 
> ...



THERE WAS A BEL COLLECTIBLE?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 2, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I'm sorry. It was all in good fun. I got 2 pages from you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol nah, us wishing there is though


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Lol nah, us wishing there is though



I was like worried for a second. Whew.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I'm sorry. It was all in good fun. I got 2 pages from you.



I'm not even mad, I'm more impressed than anything lol.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm not even mad, I'm more impressed than anything lol.



What's more impressive is that egg sidebar. ^-^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Antonio said:


> What's more impressive is that egg sidebar. ^-^



Thank you, my eggs are my precious treasures so I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

@Antonio smh u think i can just forgive you and be friends after u robbed me out of house and home? My children are starving and in rags


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> @Antonio smh u think i can just forgive you and be friends after u robbed me out of house and home? My children are starving and in rags



Yes because friendship is the most important thing in the world, surpassing hungry children and money. That's what cartoons taught me and cartoons never lie. 

Also, you made me broke too.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

Antonio said:


> Yes because friendship is the most important thing in the world, surpassing hungry children and money. That's what cartoons taught me and cartoons never lie.
> 
> Also, you made me broke too.



fair enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but u started it.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> fair enough.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but u started it.



and finished it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

I have 8 and almost a half pages of steals and losses, nice.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2019)

I have 15 pages and 646 notifications lol.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> lovin' the look of mine
> View attachment 224677



oh goodness.. that seems like lots of fun to clean.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have six pages of transaction log notifications from you.



girl speak for urself I tried stealing from u once and then u slapped back with 25 attempts to steal from me xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> girl speak for urself I tried stealing from u once and then u slapped back with 25 attempts to steal from me xD



Mess with a bull and you get the horns honey


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Mess with a bull and you get the horns honey



Ha. Your horns don't compare to mine.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2019)

Puriin said:


> oh goodness.. that seems like lots of fun to clean.



that's what the select all checkbox is for

I mean sure, it will only clear out a single page, but still


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> did 100 of those come from the free bells link? because that gave 100 bels



Oh that might be it lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice event!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> So what happens now? With those bels we kept?



They have gone to the void


----------



## Aniko (Apr 2, 2019)

Looked fun, but I didn't know what I was supposed to do, I thought it was some April's fool joke and didn't know how to react to it XD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

What to do with my 852 bels.... It's STILL THERE


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Laudine said:


> Done and all permabanned
> 
> Feel free to steal my bels too Tina (only Tina no one else ok) (especially not Justin and Thunder)



I don't know why It took me so long to recognize you! Thanks so much for the Pokeball and congratz on becoming a mod


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, that was a wild ride.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Apr 3, 2019)

i?m so confused


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 6, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh really? I didn?t know there was one in SuperMario64?s thread. Oh well. I guess this was practice for the Easter Egg Hunt.



can't wait for the egg hunt..it's my favorite event of the year..


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 6, 2019)

I have no idea what?s going on help


----------

